# Hey Madge



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

I just signed on and am thinking of you--Did you have your stress test yesterday and how did it go? Well, I hope!!!Are you still taking the Nexium and is it working for you ok? I'm back on Protonix, but I am still having bouts of reflux and terrible gas. I had an abdominal ultrasound yesterday but I think it will be all clear- but I sure wish I knew how I could make this gas go away. Several folks have suggested a low-carb diet-- I've done a South Beach type diet before and felt much better-- guess I'll try that again. Hope you're having a nice weekend!


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, bluewillow!The stress test went okay. My mitral valve is no worse, and I just have to be careful not to let my heart rate get too high when I go walking. I did experience some mild aching in my left upper chest during and right after the stress test, but the doctors said the monitors and readings were normal, so it's not a real concern. One thought it might even be from tensing my left shoulder when I walk fast. But I'm not going to worry about it. There was no change since my last stress test ten years ago, which is great. My internal medicine doc was thrilled that I've now lost 50 pounds (much of it during the early months of my acid reflux problem, because I just couldn't eat a lot). That can only help my heart too. I'm still taking Nexium. I did talk with the doctor about what to do when I go on Medicare next fall, and have to choose a Medicare drug plan. Since Nexium is so expensive (around $140 a month here), and since I also have a few other pricey meds to take, I'd reach the coverage gap in about 6 months, which means after that I'd have to pay 100% of my medication bills. He said maybe I could try tapering off the Nexium slowly this summer. Maybe take the 40 mg Nexium one day (like I do now) and a 20 mg. Nexium the next, and just alternate for a few weeks. Then try just 20 mg a day. (The 20 mg. Nexium ones are just as expensive, also $140 a month...which is maddening!) Then he says maybe I could try a 20 mg. Nexium just every second or third day and use something like Zantac on the days in between. I'd rather just stay on Nexium, but I know it won't be an option for me later. Just too expensive.You know, bluewillow, Nexium really works better for me than the others. It's the only one that doesn't make me bloated and gassy. The constipation and cramping are gone, and I'm regular again. What a crime that it costs so much and there's no generic version in sight.I hope your abdominal ultrasound is fine. I have a feeling it will be, though. Let us know, okay? I hope that a low-carb diet will help you. Let me know if it works, okay? Maybe, if it worked, I could try to go back on Prilosec next fall, if I have to. So nice to hear from you!Wonder what Cindybell, Twonk, and some of our other buddies are up to...


----------



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Madge, So glad to hear your great test results! And congratulations on the 50-lb weight loss! It sounds like you are in great shape. I'm glad the Nexium is working for you though. Maybe you can get off of it-- that is what I'm thinking about the Protonix if a change in diet works for me. I rarely eat anything fatty or spicy, but I guess I eat more carbs now since they are bland and maybe that is causing the gas and belching. But what you said about the Nexium makes me wonder too-- I would like to hear from others that have this experience with different PPIs. (Maybe I'm still full of gas from all the ginger ale I had to drink for my colonoscopy prep back in January!!! Oh that was baaaad!)I know what you mean about the high cost of the Nexium. It sounds like someone needs to ruffle some feathers to get our insurance companies to pay for the PPIs that we need! My insurance plan is fairly decent and I don't pay anything for it (free for employees only where I work), but my Protonix is also $140 a month, but my cost is only (only???) $50 a month. I have wondered if a lesser dose of the Protonix would cost less, but probably not since your Nexium doesn't. Let's keep hoping for a generic!I'll let you know about the ultrasound. Take care and stay warm! Maybe our other buddies will chime in soon...


----------

